# 3D shoots



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Shot in my first 3D shoot today at the Lake Milton gun club. What a blast. It's very addicting, and I can't wait to go again. Anyone know of any shoots near north east ohio in the near future?


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I have never shot a 3D but would like too. Anyone know of any in central ohio?


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Yes, they do at Broken Arrow Archery. They are located in Newark. I like to shoot there because they set up on sat. and shoot sun. I work on Sats.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Have shot many times at Broken Arrow, Super nice people and awesome place to hang out.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Apache Bowhunters in Lockbourne, south of Columbus seem to have quite a few shoots, back page of the Sunday sports section. I shot for Team Darton from '94 to '98. Lived in North Carolina at the time and traveled as far as Florida. Even got my wife into archery, she prefered 20 yd 5 spot and could outshoot me at a measured 20 yds. Gave it up when my first son was born and started fishing. This past bow season was the first time I shot my Darton since '01- tagged a nice doe.

3-D is addictive and fun, a great way to spend family time. Be careful or you'll end up shooting all the time and not fishing!


----------



## Dodgeram1 (Aug 4, 2005)

Go check out www.3dshoots.com , and it will tell you of some coming up in your area. It' won't have all of them, as some clubs do not advertize on the site, but it's all good info on the world of 3d shooting.


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Yea, I have been to 3dshoots.com, Its a good site and thats where my friend found the one we went to. 

I can tell this hobby can get expensive. I now need a hip quiver, and have renewed interest in buying a drop away rest, and an sts.


----------



## Dodgeram1 (Aug 4, 2005)

Oh yes, it can definetly get expensive! Hip quivers are nice, but not a neccesity for 3d, especially if you plan on huniting w/ your quiver mounted to your bow. I approach 3d as practice for "hunting", rather than just target practice because of the atmosphere of the course. The STS's have been given great reviews, what kind of bow do you shoot? How much quieter did you think they made the bow? I have yet to see one in person, but they sound pretty sweet.


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

I always detach my quiver when I get into my stand. I dont like having it on, it catches wind, adds weight, and the arrows get in the way sometimes when you try and move. I will probably just carry my quike quiver for now, but sooner or later I'm sure I will get a hip quiver. 

I shoot a Martin Prowler. I haven't bought the sts yet, I am going to check at a local shop to see if they carry them, if not I am going to order it tonight. I hope they work as good as all I have read about them. I will let you know how it works when I get it.


----------



## Dodgeram1 (Aug 4, 2005)

Let me know how it works!. I shoot a Mathews Outback, which has the string suppressors, which I think REALLY helps with noise dampening, as well as vibration dampening. The STS is the same philosophy, but on a larger scale.


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Well, I just ordered the sts. They say once you get the sts you can take the string supressors off. I just hope it lives up to its hype.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

It'll live up to the hype....on the right bow. It dosen't work with all of them. I tried to put one on my Patriot Dually Last year, and no matter how I put it on, it did almost nothing for that bow! I still shoot that bow without one. Now, my Old Glory, thats different, I put one on that bow, and it made a quiet, forgiving, and accurate bow, even more so. It's staying on that one!!


----------

